
SymbiFlow(will Be): FOSS Verilog-To-Bitstream FGPA Synthesis - based2
https://symbiflow.github.io/
======
based2
[http://linuxfr.org/news/symbiflow-vers-la-synthese-libre-
pou...](http://linuxfr.org/news/symbiflow-vers-la-synthese-libre-pour-la-
serie-7-de-xilinx)

